# New to Co2 - Dosing question



## mattbish (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi there, just a quick question regarding Co2 dosing.

I have a Trigon 190 medium planted tank - will become medium/heavy planted once further growth has been seen.

In the last couple of days I have brought an Aquagro Expert kit as an introduction to Co2 - I plan to create my own set up using an extinguisher once I have sourced the right regulator/solenoid.

Having researched and seeked advice from my LFS, most guidance says that a rate of about 2bps is required. I set everything up at this level but very quickly the amount of small bubbles coming from the defuser engulfed the tank!!! I only kept this on for about 2 seconds as I could tell this wasn't right. I currently have it set to 1 bubble every 5.5/6 seconds and this is givving me a very gentle stream from the defuser which with my lack of experience appears reasonable. I have positioned the defuser as low as possible in line with my filter outlet which is distributing the tiny bubbles well. No fish are gasping for air either which is good too. 

I know I need to get out and get some kind of Co2 measure but believe it or not, none of my LFS recommend theirs!!! I suppose building a good relationship has helped as I now get honest answers!!!

I understand that each tank will differ, however can someone please reassure me that even with the gentle stream from my diffuser I am not over dosing with co2? I am taking daily water readings (only Tetra 6 in 1 test strips - waiting for API kit in post) and the results show no difference at all, not even in pH.

Any help, guidance or reassurance anyone could give would be appreciated just so I know everything is ok.*H2*H2


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well its not the most accurate way but you can get a basic visual guide by making your own dropchecker.You can use the ph testing chemical,if you have any.Simple DiY Drop checker for under $2.00
DIY Drop Checker - DIY Aquarium Projects - Aquatic Plant Central
You can of course get the real deals too,but i figured if you were in need of one now,a DIY was in order,while awaiting the arrival of one you have to order.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Unless you run your CO2 overnight, you stand a very low chance with a medium density of plants of overdosing on CO2. At night, plants metabolize sugar and in doing so consume O2 and produce CO2. That is why many people get solenoids - so they can turn it off at night.

CO2 concentrations are hard to measure. The best way is a 4dKH drop checker, which resides in your tank and changes color between low concentration, medium (just right), and high. RedSea sells a drop checker which is my next big purchase.

Another way to measure CO2 is to use the relationship between alkaline hardness and pH levels. This is accomplished by the following formula:

CO2 (ppm) = 3*dKH*10^(7-pH)


----------



## mattbish (Dec 6, 2010)

many thanks for your help. I have been turning the gas off about 2 hrs before the lights in the evening - I presume this is necessary so that when the plants stop photosynthesising during the night there isn't any excess co2 'floating' about. Would it be wise to continue to run my two airstones during the night or is this a pointless process that could give fluctuations in pH? Appologies for all the questions but I really can't find that much info on the subject!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't believe you see no diff in ph before and after your CO2 comes on. Seems odd. I see a .5 drop just with a DIY CO2 on a 29g tank. What type of diffuser are you using and are all the bubbles going to the surface and dissapating or are some dissolving in the water? You won't need to turn off your CO2 early if you are using an airstone to help bleed off CO2 at night. Just leave it on for the full lighting period.

I would get a glass drop checker. I have the same ones they sell on greenleafaquariums, but got them from their source I think and got 3 for just $25. One of them is only a few dollars. Came from Malaysia I think, but it took about the same amount of time to get here. Just a recommenedation....they look much better too. Depending on the brand of diffuser, it is possible to trun your drop checker a yeloow color (bad). Your bps you just adjust based on your drop checker.


----------



## mattbish (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm only using test strips so they are not the most accurate. So i could be getting a change however the strips may not be showing it up. The bubbles are getting round the tank nicely, not straight to the surface. I'm using the glass diffuser that can with the kit which to me seems to be doing a good job. I can't wait for the API Master kit to arrive then I'll know for sure what's going on in there. I think I may be making a trip tomorrow a little further afield than usuall to get myself a cheap drop checker and order myself one from the net. How long did yours take to arrive from malaysia? I think it takes about 7-10 days posting to here in UK so it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Took about that same time. Test strips.....just shows again the difference between a liquid test kit and the strips. They just don't deal too well with finite measurement.


----------



## mattbish (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Took about that same time. Test strips.....just shows again the difference between a liquid test kit and the strips. They just don't deal too well with finite measurement.


Just makes me look all the more forward to getting the liquid test in the post shortly. I've been double checking by taking water samples down to my LFS and they test with liquid. Obviously I can't do this all the time so I could have been having spikes all over the place and not known. The strips are ok as a general test but no where close enough to make exact assessments. Oh well we live and learn.*#3


----------

